# lose their stinger



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Honey bees.


----------



## twgun1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> Honey bees.


Sweet. That makes my day and it gives me hope.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

There are more honey bees around that you could ever imagine. Perhaps not as many as there were years ago. But put an ad up on Craigslist for swarms or cutouts and the bees will find you. I don't care to do cutouts, but have been contacted for many this summer/late summer. I price myself out of the running purposefully. 

But you'll be swamped with "customers" if you do free cutouts.


----------

